# Which breed?



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Which breed do you have,or if more than one, which is your faveorite? Why did you choose that breed? If you could choose another breed to own which would it be? Just curious.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry,I couldnt add more breeds,but if you have something else, tell us what it is.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have had alpines nubians lamanchas and pygmys. Have lived with an entire herd of nigies as well. The alpines always will be my number one. The other breeds always move out to make room for the alpines. though cute and a nice small size for kids nigies kill my back and hands to milk and show. the nubians are just too vocal for me, and i like the pretty dished faces and the upright very charecteristic ers of the alpines plus you never know what color your going to get. They are always such clowns too. And so affectionate. my girls crawl into my lap when i sit down in the pasture. The lamanchas i had were more vocal then the nubians, they would scream themselves hoarse, literly. I had one that would stand on top of the boulder all day looking at the house maaing until only a squeak came out.
beth


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok, I started out with 3 pygmys. Then I got a Nubian and it was the sweetest goat! The other pygmys would pick on her and treat her bad. I ended up gettting rid of two of the three pygmys and purchased another Nubian. So far, Nubians are my favorite.


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Growing up on a large goat dairy, my parents having several of each dairy breed, I became familiar with them. 
My personal favorite is LaMancha. Ya, I know they look pertty darn strange and people give you a hard time, but, -- once you go earless, you'll never go back! =) 
They have really awsome personalities. I can find a drawback on nearly every other breed, but not my munchies.  Good milk, good health, good personality. 

But now of course, I have discovered pygoras. I hate having to find homes for the dairy wethers, so we are seeing how it goes with fiber goats. So far I like the pygoras, they are fun and cute. But since we have only had them for about six months now, I am not ready to make any breed generalizations yet.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK, you forgot the fiber goats. I know cashmere is not a breed but Angora is.

I vote Cashmere anyway. Sorry had to.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have fainters but I am getting boers and a kiko cross


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have Nigerians and Pygmies - 

I chose the Nigerians because they are small, easy to handle (or so I thought) and were great dairy goats with wonderful color combinations!

The pygmies that I have are rescues that I took in.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I have LaManchas because they are calm, sweet, easy to handle, cute, funny and they give lots of good milk 
We also have Oberhaslis, which we will be expanding next spring. Obes are very mischevious, sweet and quiet. Haven't had their milk yet.
We also have Saanens as a token breed, mostly because they are just so beautiful and they give lots of milk.
We have boers for meat goats.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

I love having my little guys and my big guy, but if I ever get a real herd going I think I'll stick mostly with the Nigerians. They are colorful, sweet, spunky, and come in a conveniently small package. Personality wise I love Melino for his sweetness and gentleness, while I love how spunky and charismatic Pace is... then Shanti is just old reliable. I don't have enough experiance with lots of goats from various breeds to make generalizations yet. The reason for choosing the Nigerians if I'm going to breed ever would be because I know haw tiny and CUTE the little babies are, though all kids are adorable. Also if I have to sell them there seems to be much more of a market for small goats as pets... I wouldn't want my babies to ever end up as dinner. But with my boys it's a draw between Alps and Nigerians


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pygmies and Nigi's! I was raised with Nubians, Toggs and Alpines.,...and though I love those Nubi ears...I am totally hooked on my minis. They are sweet, funny, loveable, colorful lap goats that give a surprising amount of milk as well as protection and care for their babies....don't think I'll ever change to a bigger goat....besides that, they are very easy to handle when it comes to "maintenence" LOL


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i only have alpines now. i started out with them. then i got a saanen & i really do like them but not as much as my alpines so i sold my saanens. then last year i got into lamanchas & again i love my alpines so much more so sold the lamancha's i found that the saanen is very laid back but also very big. the thing i didn't like about the lamanchas were that they were great with people & other lamanchas but were very aggresive with the alpines. so from now on it will be just the colorful playful friendly alpines for me.


----------



## sungoats (Oct 7, 2007)

I love my Alpines! I had a Togg a few years ago and really loved her, too. I've read that LaManchas are real clowns and alot of fun, but I never had one. Mmmm... maybe next time.... :idea:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I have Nubians for milk, and just recently got into Boers.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Nigerians! If I were to get a second breed it would be Alpines =)


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I own show quality Nubians and pet Pygmys. I love both breeds but chose Nubians for the poll. When I get the money I'll be adding Lamanchas to my herd.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a 'mixed' herd right now...Lol...if you call 3 a herd; Hahaha. I have one Pygmy, one Pygmy\Nigi cross, and one Nigi. 

For the Poll I picked Pygmies...and that is a hands down pick...I have loved the breed since I first got them about 15 years ago. I have raised most of the dairy breeds, and angoras over the years, but Pygmies are just my 'first' goatie love of all the breeds.


----------



## dairygoatdreams (Oct 31, 2007)

I chose nubian as my favorite, because of their temperament and looks. My second choice would be oberhasli for dairy goats. Truth be told, I have met great goats from all breeds so I suspect I will end up with multiple breeds down the road. Besides dairy goats I also like fiber goats a lot, and mini/dairy crosses are very interesting to me. In the past I have owned boer/saanen crosses, nubian/alpine crosses, and a nubian/pygmy cross(I'm a sucker for airplane ears!). They were all beautiful, hardy, and loving, but I have to say nubians and nubian crosses almost always end up being my favorites for personality.


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

I chose Nubians, but in reality, I like MiniNubians best. I love the floppy ears, the many, many different colors and patterns, but most of all I like the WONDERFUL personalities. I also like the wonderful rich milk.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I have one pygmy and two nigerian dwarf The nigerians are sooooo much sweeter and have nicer dispositions (could be that they are both wethers and the pygmy is a doe!)


----------



## cowboy3kcowgirl (Nov 20, 2007)

*What type of Goat do you have?*

We have three Mini Nubians...Mom (Cindy) and her two twins (Sunny and Zoey)...they are just the right size for my three 4-H children...we love them.

Oh, I should say "Hi" our family is new to the group...

Thanks Candie


----------



## Starlene (Nov 23, 2007)

I have French and American Alpines. I love the Alpines, they are sweet, friendly with the family but shy with strangers and they are good with people and each other.
I am new to the group. I have been with Alpine talk for several years and just found out about this group. 
Love my Alpines!
Starlene
Leaning Star Ranch


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome Candie and Starlene! :leap:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

After exhaustive research (I met a lady at a tack sale and follwed her after to see her goats) I bought two boer does (that is what she raised.) I lucked out though with very sweet and gentle does- I love them- they make me laugh.


----------



## tamarack (Nov 20, 2007)

hi. I'm new to this group. I have a bunch of goats. started out with Spanish for their cashmere. have added Boer and Kiko and now Nubian. I just plain love goats! !
Ann
Tamarack Ranch
South Vienna, Ohio


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

and a welcome to you as well tamarack


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've tried Lamanchas and Mini-Oberhaslis and I 100% prefer Nigerians! That's my breed of choice and always will be.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Many yrs ago we had a few Nubians. Then had to move...after human kids on their own decided to get into Boers. But those Nubians...with their mess-merizing eyes. How could I have goats with no Nubians!? Some of you may recall "the Blimp" who had quads last year. 
But got to admit, seeing Pygmies at the fair they tried to steal my heart as well. No worries....the kid down the road just got a pair after hanging out here all summer!! So I can walk down & visit!


----------



## ozarksvalley (Nov 22, 2007)

I chose Nubian. If I had to pick another breed it would probably be Alpine. (There are some nice breeders around here.) If only LaManchas had ears.... then I would pick them, LOL. They look so weird and I love to play with my goats' cute ears.... erect or long. (they like it too....spoiled goats.)


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I chose Nigerians. They are absolutely the swetest breed there is. plus, they're small and colorful


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I like my pygmy's, because they are sweet and they are small- and if they do not what to go where you want them to you can always pick them up. Of corse this is easier with some them others.. BUT I like the look of Alpines too.. And our alpine is very sweet, she will lie down on my daughter lap... just got the Nubian so I am not sure yet she is sweet though... the boar cross she is LOUD! and ornery..


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh my goodness that is an easy one.. Nubians!!! LOL!!! They are my favorites. I also like Recorded Grades.. because they can be anything you want them to be .


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I also like Recorded Grades.. because they can be anything you want them to be .

What do you mean by Recorded Grades?

Donna


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

A recorded grade is a mixture of usually two dairy breeds. It can be more then two but that isn't as common.

two ways to get a recorded grade

1) to have a goat that resembles a certain standared dairy breed, unregistered. You have someone that is a ADGA member take a look at your doe and write a letter stating it conforms to the breed standard of ____ breed. Then you send that in a long with the registration papers and on the registration papers it will say "recorded grade." Or in the way I love to stay "mutt goat"  (I love mutt goats, I have 6 of them).

2) is to have two registered goats of different dairy breeds and breed them together. Their kids are recorded grades oh wait or is that Experimental? I may have mixed that up there.


anyway I hope that helps some


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

On the papers 2 registered goats of different breeds crossed equals Experimental, but in shows, they show them as Recorded Grade.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok maybe that is why I got a little mixed up in my head


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I still call them experimentals though


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

okay so if I breed Scotter who is 100 registered Nubian to say a Alpine their baby would be a grade goat....

would Aja who is Alpine Nubian Saanae which is 3 breed be grade She looks Alpine

I don't mind the mix breeds either... it is what we started with and they are very sweet girls..


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If they are all registered then you get experimental, but if your Alpine girl isn't registered and she is bred to your registered Nubian buck the kids would be 50% Nubian grade kids.
As far as your Alpine Nubian Saanen cross, if she is registered and bred to a registered buck, the ADGA figures out that percentage.
I like my RGs


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I love my pygmys but I like meat breeds to.When I was younger we had a lot of dairies but I don't remember that very well.I remember they were very sweet though.I also remember 1 inperticular.Her name was maggie and she was a nubian (as well as the best goat I ever had.)


----------

